# Best Clamp



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm constructing a table from 2x8 barnwood and I was wondering what is the best types of clamps to use. I found a lot of 6 F bar clamps online for around $40, but I've been told that pipe clamps are the way to go. Is there that big of a difference or can I go with F bar clamps. They just seem to be less expensive.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

every time I bring up clamps, or read where others bring up clamps, I keep seeing the same reply "save your money up and buy some good parallel clamps"

Great idea if you don't need the clamp tomorrow, or if you are independently wealthy you can buy whatever you want. 

I've got a very small clamp collection so far, and most of them are the F style. I am about to build a table where I will need longer clamps. I am going to the pipe solution. Over the length you need for a table, you are going to get a lot less flex from the pipe that you would with a F clamp
The issue to address for either is to make sure the piece stays flat during the glue up phase. Using an equal number of clamps on both top and bottom will help with this.
I've done a fair amount of reading on all this and it sounds like the pipe clamps from Harbour Freight are just as good as the ones that are up to twice as expensive. I plan on buying a few of these and then getting the pipe from Lowes. word on the street is that Lowes will cut the pipe to size and then thread both ends... that way you can put the two pieces together for a really long clamp.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Good to know. At first I thought that F clamps would be less to mess with, but I like the durability and versatility that the pipe clamps. I found some on ebay.....I suppose I'll get them and then head to Lowes. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

All have their place, and Wood4fun is right...the Bessey's are only for the rich. I have Jorgensen, Harbor Freight, Garrett Wade (German made), Craftsman and a couple of others in all styles.

One caution with pipe clamps...make sure the iron pipe doesn't contact the wood. Some woods like oak have high tannin content and will turn black where they touch. Use waxed paper to isolate them.

Another way to keep them flat with F style is cauls across them (also use waxed paper to keep them from sticking in the clue squeeze out.)


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The best bar clamps are the ones that you have (or can get) when you need them. I do not know what an "F" clamp is, but it is probably OK.

My long clamps consist of 1/2" pipe clamps (I have never needed to put on so much pressure as to use 3/4") that I can make any length that I require by using couplings. I also have some cheap Harbor Freifht aluminum bar clamps.

These have done whatever I require throughout the years. Of course I am not a professional and do not use these clamps daily or I may want better ones.

George


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

Geroge, you know what F clamps are, you probably just never heard them called that before...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I have a couple of those "F" clamps. Just do not think of them very much because I do not like them so they are the last resort when all else in in usel.

G


----------



## Garmar (Apr 7, 2009)

If you are going to do very little clamping (homeowner type stuff) then the Harbor Freight clamps (Pony style) are pretty good. I have about 40 of those. Pony clamps are much better for professional applications but will last for generations. And they are expensive.



> One caution with pipe clamps...make sure the iron pipe doesn't contact the wood. Some woods like oak have high tannin content and will turn black where they touch. Use waxed paper to isolate them.


Very good advice. You can also buy galvanized pipe. It is usually available in most large home improvement stores in the plumbing dept. You can buy pre-cut lengths or ten foot and cut them to size and thread the ends. Get a quality pipe threading kit if you go this route. 

For the typical DIYer, I recommend buying the pre-cut lengths since they are already threaded. You can also have the ends threaded at a local plumbing contractor for a small fee if you need custom lengths and don't want to spend the money on a threading kit (they are kinda expensive for no more than you would use it).


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I use pipe clamps quite a bit.*

I am very satisfied with Harbor Freight pipe clamps and Home Depot galvanized pipe. Home Depot will cut and thread the pipes for you at no cost. The pipe comes threaded at both ends if you buy them in 10 foot lengths Lowes or Home Depot will only have to cut them. Pipe clamps only need to be threaded on one end.

Let me also add that this is unusual for me because I am neither a fan of Harbor Freight nor Home Depot.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

What they said. 

I have lots of F-clamps and I love them.

I have lot of pipe clamps and love them.

Given the choice for a table top, pipe clamps hands down in my shop.


----------



## crkcustomcab charlie (Apr 9, 2009)

cibula11 said:


> I'm constructing a table from 2x8 barnwood and I was wondering what is the best types of clamps to use. I found a lot of 6 F bar clamps online for around $40, but I've been told that pipe clamps are the way to go. Is there that big of a difference or can I go with F bar clamps. They just seem to be less expensive.



The F clamps you referenced are not substantial enough for any serious clamping work. Definitely recommend you invest in at least 4 pairs of 3/4" pipeclamps. They are rigid enough to handle just about any clamping situation, and the added benefit is that you can buy/keep lengths of black pipe in various lengths 2', 3',4' etc to be used for all your clamping needs.


----------



## Garmar (Apr 7, 2009)

Tony B said:


> I am very satisfied with Harbor Freight pipe clamps and Home Depot galvanized pipe. *Home Depot will cut and thread the pipes for you at no cost. *


I'll have to remember that the next time I'm there. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just ordered 6 - 1/2" clamps from Harbor Freight. You have answered my question before I asked it. I actually thought about just buying 10 ft sections of pipe and having them cut in half. I figure I won't use 5ft clamps very often but oh well. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have clamps that vary from Bessey's to HF pipe and bar clamps. The Bessey's are fantastic for square glue ups and panels but the pipe clamps will do a good job with a few precautions. The bar clamps are used for small piece glue ups and holding stuff to the bench.


----------



## BloomingtonMike (Jan 3, 2008)

I am a clamp nut - I have evrything from HF to a 8' JLT clamp rack. I am always looking for deals on them.

That is what I would encourage - get enough to start, and then when the sales happen buy a couple each time (or 4 or 10, etc). Get a couple parallels when they are on sale and you may just find you really do like they way they work. Get several styles and figure out what you like. Build a clamp storage system now - they add up fast!

I have kinda moved away from pipe clamps in favor of aluminum bar (universal clamps re great) for FF clamping but to be honest I still just grab my parallels most of the time. My panel glue ups are all done on the JLT but that is not a typical setup in a home shop (again I said I was a clamp nut).


----------

